# gearbox case compatibility



## nuttinwrongwitnissinbits (Nov 11, 2019)

I have the obligatory 5 speed manual on a column shift in a D21. I would like to hear from y'all if other gearbox cases will take the Z24 front case to change to floorshift? I've got a S14 SR20 5 speed gearbox somewhere I thought may be a possible donor ? Any stories of your experience will be fairly valuable , so feel free to chime in and share your personal genius on the subject. Thanks


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

A 5-speed column shift? I've never heard of one. 

Anyway, the transmission should be no different from ones with the floor shift. The difference would be the shift kit.

On the door jam of the truck should be a label with engine, transmission and paint codes. What is the transmission code?


----------



## nuttinwrongwitnissinbits (Nov 11, 2019)

Theres thousands of them . I'm on my third with the same engine and trans and all have the column change assembly. Real common. But as to your thought on the trans bein basically the same .. I am holding on to the same opinion. PS5W71C is the trans code HF 48 is the diff code.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

What country are you in? I haven't seen any here.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The transmission code is standard.


----------



## nuttinwrongwitnissinbits (Nov 11, 2019)

Yea seems to refer to W71C ? W71B is very widely seen in nissan silvia and skyline and various other lower performance models. I am in New Zealand.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't remember the last time a column-mounted shift for a manual transmission was used on a Nissan truck in the United States. There were a few D21 trucks that had an auto trans with a column shift, but even those are pretty rare. It would have to have been pre-620 series if there were any.


----------



## nuttinwrongwitnissinbits (Nov 11, 2019)

Yea well with a bench seat we get three abreast in the D21 Nav. [And a column shift.] You folks got the floor shifted and we got the tree shift as usual. All the best gear goes to USA. Everywhere else we pay through the nose or eat the shit sandwich . To coin a phrase. We haven't seen a Corvette for under 15 thousand dollars in the last forty years here either. BUt I met a Canadian lady at work who had one at home (Canada) she bought for $1500 .And it was mint compared to the reworked worn out pig yuh get here for the low end of the price range. We got SR20DETT in sylvias and everything in between like Nissan patrols in every config available. Has to be a silver lining somewhere eh!? Sorry you missed out on the good utes though cobber.


----------

